# Low FODMAP + other food intolerances/sensitivities



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi there!

I just wanted to share with you my personal experience with the low FODMAP diet, having also food intolerances.

This diet has helped me manage IBS symptoms almost completely but I must say that it is not the same for everybody... There are some trigger foods for me that are low FODMAP. This is because I also have an intolerance to corn, eggs, caseine, just to name a few. Also red meat and some raw veggetables like lettuce seem to trigger symptoms, so I have to add these forbidden foods to an already restrictive diet. It also depends on quantities, and that is why I always check the Monash University smartphone app

Anyone has the same issues?

Joana

___

mygutfeeling.eu

Food Sensitivies Vibrante Recipes


----------

